# Afr.com vs. free information



## SamLau (19 September 2009)

Hi all,

Is anyone here a subscriber to online AFR.com?  
Im interested in it but its quite pricey.
How does it compare to free business news like smh.com.au
and news.com.au ?

Thanks...


----------



## skyQuake (20 September 2009)

AFR has some good opinion columns that will move small or mid caps at times. 
Other than that, all the info is freely available on the web.


----------



## DVEOUS (20 September 2009)

You should not have to pay for somebodies opinion.
Otherwise, I will gladly invoice you for my following opinion! 

I find Business Speculator worth a look at, several times throughout the day;
http://www.businessspectator.com.au/

Alan Kohler, Robert Gottliebsen, and Stephen Bartholomeusz.
Kohlers commentary can shift prices, when you consider his exposure on the ABC, with his Finance report, and Inside Business.


----------



## white_goodman (20 September 2009)

i find 'the economist' a good site for world news


----------



## TMC93 (2 December 2011)

Price for afr.com is coming down and might be included in the paper subscription. Might be worth a look now.


----------

